# Transformers teaser = I came



## Pauly (Dec 20, 2006)

http://video.vividas.com/CDN1/5029_paramount/en/web/


----------



## Scott (Dec 20, 2006)

Fuck yes, Fuck yes, FUCK YES!


JULY!?!?!?!


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 20, 2006)

Not bad. It might pretty cool movie if done corectly.


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 20, 2006)

It still looks like it's going to suck to me...


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm not too sure about it. I heard that many of the robots were made different colors and shit.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 20, 2006)

Because you want them to look so 80's and square?!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 20, 2006)

The new robots look BADASS

Anything with transformers automatically rules, but it could possibly be TOTALLY AWESOME!!!


----------



## playstopause (Dec 20, 2006)

This teaser has been out for a while now.
Can't wait 'til the first preview is out...

EDIT : Yes! The new trailer is out... didn't know!


http://playlist.yahoo.com/makeplaylist.dll?id=1540534&sdm=web&qtw=480&qth=300


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 20, 2006)

playstopause said:


> This teaser has been out for a while now.
> Can't wait 'til the first preview is out...
> 
> EDIT : Yes! The new trailer is out... didn't know!
> ...


They had a different one before which showed stuff landing on the moon...we were like "WHOO SHADOWS!!!"


----------



## playstopause (Dec 20, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I'm not too sure about it. I heard that many of the robots were made different colors and shit.





Pauly said:


> Because you want them to look so 80's and square?!



Omg, they'll be different (see new preview) and they'll be far from being square!!! Goodbye 1982!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 20, 2006)

The square ones were actually pretty cool...and the fact that all the shit they were modelled after was square made it pretty realistic too, haha.


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 20, 2006)

My problem wasn't with how they looked, it's that it just looked like a typical shitty alien invasion action movie.

In fact, isn't that kid the same guy who was in Terminator 3?


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 20, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> Not bad. It might pretty cool movie if done corectly.



I take this back.

Michael Bay is directing it's a guaranteed suckfest. 

Carry on.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 20, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> I take this back.
> 
> Michael Bay is directing it's a guaranteed suckfest.
> 
> Carry on.



"Why does Michael Bay get to keep on making movies... because Pearl Harbor sucked... just a little bit more than I miss youuuuuuuu..." 

[/Trey Parker]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't even know who michael bay is...


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 20, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I don't even know who michael bay is...



A director notorious for turning movies with alot of potential into complete piles of garbage.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 20, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I don't even know who michael bay is...



Here's some of the films he directed : 

The Island (2005)
Bad Boys II (2003) 
Pearl Harbor (2001) 
Armageddon (1998)
The Rock (1996)
Bad Boys (1995)
Playboy Video Centerfold: Kerri Kendall (1990) scratch


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Dec 21, 2006)

The island wasn't _that_ bad.......


----------



## Oguz286 (Dec 21, 2006)

I hope michael doesn't fuck this movie up, because i came too when i saw the trailer


----------



## playstopause (Dec 21, 2006)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> The island wasn't _that_ bad.......



 

I liked it actually.
I wasn't expecting much so...
It was good entertainment.


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2006)

That looks fucking awesome.


----------



## darren (Dec 21, 2006)

It looks like it's going to be pretty kick-ass.

I wonder how much The Strokes' record label paid for the product placement. I don't think i've ever seen a band t-shirt appear so clear in a movie!


----------



## Drew (Dec 21, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> I take this back.
> 
> Michael Bay is directing it's a guaranteed suckfest.
> 
> Carry on.



I'm with you. Ignore the list of movies he's done, and watch the trailer (I watched the second posted, my comp had issues with the first). 

There's a dramatic shot, a flash of action, a dramatic shot, a flash of action, a dramtic shot, bad guys blowing shit up, a dramatic shot, bad guys blowing up more shit, a dramatic shot, the good guys rolling up, a dramatic shot, a product placement, a dramatic shot, bad guys blowing up shit, etc. 


Notice anything missing? Oh yeah, a storyline. We've got alien robots invading, good robots showing up to save us from the bad robots, a cute chick, and lots of shit that blows up. Storyline? Nah... Who needs that shit, did you see that chick's ass?


Visually, this movie looks cool. But the storyline, given the guy's track record and the fact that there was very little suggestion of plot aside from "alien invasion!!!!" is going to suck. 

Seriously, it's even coming out on the fourth of july - this will be a dumbed-down (if that's possible) Independance Day with a cast of robots. 

That chick IS pretty cute, though...


----------



## Donnie (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks just like every other big blockbuster sci-fi movie. All eye candy. 
I'll wait until it comes out on dvd and borrow it from a friend.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 21, 2006)

Drew said:


> There's a dramatic shot, a flash of action, a dramatic shot, a flash of action, a dramtic shot, bad guys blowing shit up, a dramatic shot, bad guys blowing up more shit, a dramatic shot, the good guys rolling up, a dramatic shot, a product placement, a dramatic shot, bad guys blowing up shit, etc.



Wow, you really did analyze this! 


Don't forget guys, it's blockbuster-entertainment-land. 
It's not a Scorsese film!


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 21, 2006)

Action films can still have a decent story. Notice Batman Begins, both Spider-Man movies, Sin City all had good stories. I'm not hold my breath with the Transformers.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 21, 2006)

Drew said:


> I'm with you. Ignore the list of movies he's done, and watch the trailer (I watched the second posted, my comp had issues with the first).
> 
> There's a dramatic shot, a flash of action, a dramatic shot, a flash of action, a dramtic shot, bad guys blowing shit up, a dramatic shot, bad guys blowing up more shit, a dramatic shot, the good guys rolling up, a dramatic shot, a product placement, a dramatic shot, bad guys blowing up shit, etc.
> 
> ...



I'd like to point out this is all coming from a toy-line, and even the animated series had little particular story-wise. You can't polish a turd, but.. you can wrap it up in glittery stuff and spray some air freshener on it!


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 21, 2006)

Pauly said:


> I'd like to point out this is all coming from a toy-line, and even the animated series had little particular story-wise. You can't polish a turd, but.. you can wrap it up in glittery stuff and spray some air freshener on it!



The animated movie fucking owned.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 21, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> Action films can still have a decent story. Notice Batman Begins, both Spider-Man movies, Sin City all had good stories. I'm not hold my breath with the Transformers.



True. Especially "Batman begins".
Man, that was a great movie (love Christopher Nolan).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 21, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> The animated movie fucking owned.


Yes it did, in fact, it was so badass that it redefined badass, and now badass is known as "The Transformers: the Movie"


----------



## Pauly (Dec 22, 2006)

Also, this isn't the full trailer, just the first proper teaser trailer. The 'Mars' one was like a teaser of a teaser.


----------



## noodles (Dec 23, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> The animated movie fucking owned.



That is the only Transformers movie I suspect I will recognize after I watch the new one. That movie was one one of the most badass cartoon movies ever.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 23, 2006)

You guys remember the Gobots vs the Rock Lords movie? That was pretty fucking awesome too.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 23, 2006)

Gobots!
Haven't heard that in a while!
Poor them, they completly lost that war against the transformers.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 24, 2006)

I am a huge Mecha Otaku but Transformers just make me cringe


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 24, 2006)

Vegetta said:


> I am a huge Mecha Otaku but Transformers just make me cringe


Dude TFs aren't like mecha shows at all, it's its own thing! Mecha have pilots, the Transformers are AI \m/


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 25, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Dude TFs aren't like mecha shows at all, it's its own thing! Mecha have pilots, the Transformers are AI \m/




meh, lame I'll take macross/gundam/evangelion any day over that 

IMO Transformers was nothing more than an animated 30 min toy commercial (ala He Man/GI Joe/)


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Dec 25, 2006)

if the trannies in robot form look nothing like the objects they transformed into, then this will suck.

It was cool how, in the old school versions, you could see wheels, fenders, wings, etc on the robot... and you could almost picture how the thing would transform before it would even have to. Don't you all remember how cool it was to get a new toy and figure out how to transform it w/o the instructions? It was like a Rubiks cube... but, easier.

If these robots look like stupid matrix sentinals, then it's going to blow... just like transformers the next generation did.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 25, 2006)

Some pics....










































Soz for pic overload!


----------



## noodles (Dec 25, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> if the trannies in robot form look nothing like the objects they transformed into, then this will suck.
> 
> If these robots look like stupid matrix sentinals, then it's going to blow... just like transformers the next generation did.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 25, 2006)

Since there are more than 2 humans in this one...I want to see blood smeared across the screen.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 26, 2006)

The Transformers arrive to Earth in Proto-forms (you see one climbing out the pool in the trailer) before scanning a vehicle, then after that they kinda 'grow' the necessary parts to form the outer shell of the vehicle and then transform into said vehicle. Looking at the designs, some of them are pretty cool, and the cartoon versions would just look shit in a live-action setting in 2007. Hence the need to update. As long as the characters like Prime, Bumblebee, Ironhide are identifiable as those characters (you can't say Prime doesn't, looking at the design) then I'm happy. Plus the dude voicing Prime is the same dude from the cartoon lol, so there's still some 80's flavour.


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2006)

Pauly said:


> Plus the dude voicing Prime is the same dude from the cartoon lol, so there's still some 80's flavour.



Nice!!  

Maybe I'll see it after all.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah he announced it at Comicon and _everyone_ was like YESSS!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMrRsXDzO-I


----------



## playstopause (Dec 26, 2006)

Pauly said:


> Some pics....!



Woah!!! Thanks!!!
I love the way they "upgraded them". They really look evil...
Those who likes the vintage one... well, just rent the old series!
2007 Transformers, here we go!

I guess they'll now come up with a bunch of new toy figurines...


----------



## eelblack2 (Dec 26, 2006)

playstopause said:


> Here's some of the films he directed :
> 
> The Island (2005)
> Bad Boys II (2003)
> ...



The Kerri Kendall Movie brought a tear to my eye, it was pure film genious. That girl is good people, very talented.


----------



## Nic (Jan 5, 2007)

All I want are 'splosions, big robots, and the transforming noise. But I will say The Island was crap. Anyone that gets sued for ripping off a movie that was on Mystery Science Theater 3000 automatically loses.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 2, 2007)

ZOMG!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn_Hy_Ckquc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wUWZlkm7dw

Downloadable:
http://www.michaelbay.com/multimedia/trailers/transformersmovie_hidden.zip
http://www.michaelbay.com/multimedia/trailers/tftv02.mov.zip


----------



## Ror3h (Apr 2, 2007)

I cannot wait for this film! OMG


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 2, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Since there are more than 2 humans in this one...I want to see blood smeared across the screen.



Word.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Apr 2, 2007)

AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY CHILDHOOD ON FILM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you cant tell i'm excited about this movie, along with the aquateen movie.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 2, 2007)

oh shit \m/


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2007)

theunforgiven246 said:


> AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY CHILDHOOD ON FILM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you cant tell i'm excited about this movie, along with the aquateen movie.



That makes 2 of us.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/transformers


----------



## noodles (Apr 3, 2007)

What the fuck is with this guy? 






Step into my office...because you're fucking canceled!


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2007)

noodles said:


> What the fuck is with this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loser.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Apr 4, 2007)

WHERE'D YOU FIND MY PICTURE?! HAHAHA


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 4, 2007)

you should see some other ones I've seen before, they would rip your head straight off noodles


----------



## playstopause (Apr 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> What the fuck is with this guy?




Some people just have to much time to loose...


----------

